# Inaugural Cook



## Woodman1 (Apr 29, 2005)

I will be cooking on the new pit for the first time tomorrow. Greg, Uncle Bubba, and Kloset BBQ'er are coming over with beverages. Temp raw at 52 with rain and wind! EZ UP in place with 75 lbs of weight on each leg! We're having ribs done a couple of ways. I'm going to try to eliminate the foiling process. It is a hassle and it tends to make ribs "too" done. Also, I have a 4 lb "competition " size brisket, some chicken thighs (brined ), and some Slovacek's Jalapeno sausage BBQ 101 bought me in Tejas. Wrap those in a tortilla with some Texas Pepper Jelly!!!!! WhooooooWEEEE! Beans and potatoes done in the pit as well. Just finished a couple of gallons of sauce. All these schmoes have to do is show up with some beer and eat! I Love It! Hope somebody has a camera! Woodman


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Damn it!  Now, I gotta go git some PP outta da freeza!!!  Y'all have a good time now...  Only gonna git to the 40's over here..... Now, if'n Greg don't bring a camera wit 'em, let loose wit dat club!!  :razz: 

Sounds like a good time!!


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 29, 2005)

too bad  .. it's gonna be a balmy 72F with no winds for my cook tomorrow

 :grin: 

enjoy, WoodSmoker and guests, have a great one!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> too bad  .. it's gonna be a balmy 72F with no winds for my cook tomorrow
> 
> :grin:
> 
> enjoy, WoodSmoker and guests, have a great one!


 =D>


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah Bill, it is going to be cold, but I figure I had better get used to cooking on in really foul weather! If you are in a comp, of on a job, you have to carry on you know? I'm certain that between KLoset and Greg, we will have pictures by tomorrow night! You oughtta come down and do one with us!? Woody


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm sure you guys will do fine.  I'll make it over some time but I'm a fair weather cooker!    Spent too many years in Florida.  My blood is thickening up though..  :razz:


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Up at 6:00 am! Getting ready to fire her up! Not windy now. Could they have been wrong? A little rain though. Need coffee!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Kloset showed right while I was firing it up! Brought donuts too! We're having coffee and cooking bacon on the pit right now. Come over anytime Greg! We'll be eating all day! No rain now. No wind either.More later. Woody


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 30, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Kloset showed right while I was firing it up! Brought donuts too! We're having coffee and cooking bacon on the pit right now. Come over anytime Greg! We'll be eating all day! No rain now. No wind either.More later. Woody



Wood...I'll be over 'round noon fifteen or so...Becky works until noonish...I got my camera and extra batteries just in case.  Also, I'll be bringing a surpise for you and Kloset and Bubbs...wait and see!!  If I didn't have these damn kids I'd be over there freeing with the two of you! #-o 

I'll be the guy that shows in the the bbq-4-u gear!  Probably the only one with gear in this group...*not the board* but our little function today! :!:

Did Kloset bring his camera?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 30, 2005)

Good Luck Woody! I'm sure it will turn out perfect! This will be a real treat for Greg, he only brings his WSM out on sunny days!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 30, 2005)

Woodster,

I can smell that bacon up here, the aroma is wafting across Lake Erie. Good luck with the cook, looking forward to the pics.

Wish I was there.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 30, 2005)

Man am i jealous...that jalapeno sausage sounds great...well it all sounds great!  

 Let's see, if I leave now.....


----------



## Griff (Apr 30, 2005)

I can't believe how wacky the weather is this year. You guys are cold and rainey. Yesterday (4-29) we set an all time high for the month of April -- 72*. First time we've EVER had a 70* day in April in Anchorage.

However, having had some personal experience with cool weather cooks, I find less beer and more whiskey works just fine. Have fun guys and post some pic.

Griff


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Well they're gone and I have enough food for all of you still! Did ribs in two different styles:

1) Texas BBQ Rub  on whole spares -no  foil. Finish with Texas Passion and BBQ Sauce Melange.

2) Trimmed St Louis Style with Salt, Pepper , and garlic. No foil. No sauce. These were just to get a base to work with. I wanted to taste the flavor of the wood and meat. Also, it is very economical!

Some Jalapeno Sausages, Chicken thighs. beans , baked potatoes. Beer.
Greg took some pictures but he _had_ to leave to go _shopping_ with his _wi-fe"_  The pit was like cooking on the best gas grill you could imagine! I'm gonna go eat a chicken thigh. WM


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Awesome Woody!    Sounds like a great time! 



			
				Woodman said:
			
		

> The pit was like cooking on the best gas grill you could imagine!


Don't tell TexLaw!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2005)

Congratulations Woody on the new pits first cook! May they all come out that good! Great job on the pics Greg!


----------



## Woodman1 (May 1, 2005)

Pics? Where?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ... Great job on the pics Greg!





			
				Woodman said:
			
		

> Pics? Where?


LMAO!!  :grin:  :grin:

Yeah, Way to go, Greg!!  =D>


----------



## Bruce B (May 1, 2005)

We're waiting.............


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 1, 2005)

*Texas Hottie II's Debutante Party*

Yesterday, I had the pleasure of being a guest at Woodman's house for the lanching of Texas Hottie II, a truly beautiful Kose mobile pit.  I now understand why Woodman was sleeping with her in Texas last week.  Woody cooked up some truly outstanding ribs (I think we all agreed we liked the second batch best) and Greg brought pit warming gifts of Reverend Marvins Mustard Based BBQ sauce, really good stuff that we enjoyed on our Sausages Woody brought back from Texas.

The weather was cold and damp, but we were spared from the heavy rains that were predicted.  Got to meet Woody's new pooch Barclay, a very cute, cudly bundle of energy.

Despite the bad weather Texas Hottie II held consistant temperatures all day and was very fuel efficient too thanks to the insulated firebox.  We were all envious of Woody and TH2.  While we were drooling and eating, Uncle Bubba was checking out the pit, asking questions, and planning his next pit (a mobile that he promises will top TH2).  It looks like the mobile pit wars have begun in norheastern Ohio.

Many thanks again to Woody and his lovely wife Laura for having us as guests in their home yesterday.  Lookout Michigan here we come!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2005)

Hey try the Rev. Marvin sauce on grilled chicken!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, THII sure is nice, Dave will enjoy her for a long time.  Upright really impressed me...especially the way Woody had Klose lay out the shelving.  It was nice to see everyone again and to meet Greg.  Nice to find he wasn't as bad as Woody had said.  Weather could have cooperated a lot better but this IS NE Ohio and you kind of learn to accept the crappy weather.  

I like getting opinions on what people would change on their pits so when I get mine I will be better informed.  One thing is for sure though...my main tube will be 7 1/2 foot instead of 7'.  lol :grin: 

Anyone else that is remotely in the same area is welcomed and encouraged to join us for our cooks...the more the merrier.  I traveled almost 2 hours from Youngstown to Woody's and it's 1 hour to Kloset's house...so come on out!!!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

And we still have no pictures..... :-(


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 1, 2005)

Ok heres a few for the faithful few
Who crave shots of Texas Hottie Two!

http://community.webshots.com/user/dpacker01


----------



## Bruce B (May 1, 2005)

Alright, OK, now we're talking....I should have made the trip, I was only 2 1/2 hours away, dang.


----------



## Woodman1 (May 1, 2005)

Kloset neglected to mention, that he showed up to help me start up @ 6:00 am! He brought donuts _and_ a bunch of draft Guiness! His truck is a sight to behold as well. We will be riding in style this summer! Our team is outfitted as good as we could be! If I get a truck, we can drag Kloset's 35 ft travel trailer too! Life is good! Woody


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 1, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Alright, OK, now we're talking....I should have made the trip, I was only 2 1/2 hours away, dang.



Well Bruce you can catch the repeat show next month at Smokestock 2005.

Hope to see you there!

Kloset


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2005)

Woody, GREAT looking pit! Kloset, thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

DAMN!!!  Nice lookin' pit there Woody!!  Thanks for the pics!  

Greg...Hey Greg.......You OK???


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> ...
> Greg took some pictures but he _had_ to leave to go _shopping_ with his _wi-fe"_


Guess Greg's gonna have to work some overtime this month ~ That's one L-O-N-G shopping trip!!  :razz:  :razz:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2005)

Got to admit...that pit is a dream.

Greg must have been in some seriously hot water for that shopping trip.. 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2005)

The young un got in trouble for playing with the boys all day yesterday! Us old farts don't have that problem, our wifes are happy to get rid of us for the day!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2005)

Pic's look swwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!  Except for the ones with Woody in them!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

I don't think Greg ever made it.....


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2005)

Where in the hell is Greg???  Hope all is well with his wife.  She's due soon.


----------



## Shawn White (May 1, 2005)

wow, look at that rig ... you must be one proud pappy WoodPro

I guess it would vary a lot on what you are cooking, but how many people do you expect you could feed at once off that thing? or maybe it's people per hour ... whatever


----------



## Woodman1 (May 2, 2005)

Shawn, I figure 300 for Pulled Pork or Brisket. 200 for ribs and chicken!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 2, 2005)

WOODMAN'S PICS

Sorry for the delay!

Nice to meet you guys...the ribs were good and so were the beans! :!:


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> WOODMAN'S PICS
> 
> Sorry for the delay!
> 
> Nice to meet you guys...the ribs were good and so were the beans! :!:



Ribs were good... Beans were good... But Rempe told me, " you guys blow".  :razz:


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

And not the good way.  8-[


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

Great pics!  Thanks


----------



## Woodman1 (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Greg. The second set of spares was truly competition worthy. That first grouping was slightly overdone! That last photo was great! Woody


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2005)

Great pics Greg! My mouth is watering from the pic of the sliced ribs!


----------

